# logging my style



## stonykill (Jan 26, 2008)

My skidder







the 1st pic is at point a, just beyond where it fell






2nd pic, less than 5 minutes later in my milling area

Tractor: 16 hp MTD, hydro, hydro 3 point. Price FREE!

Pulled this out no problem, just above idle, in low range. Didn't even know the log was there. 

Thats an old school long stroke Briggs for ya. Torque. I love torque. In my saws, and tractors. 

This is the tractor I'll forever compare all others to. I just can't beleive MTD made it, and I'm still shaking my head over the fact that it pulled it out so effortlessly.

Skidded out this pine tree (40 feet total) and a 10 foot section of cherry, and cut a little firewood. Nice 30 degree day.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jan 26, 2008)

Have you noticed that small engines are no longer rated in HP but in Ft-lbs of torque? I was shocked, but sure enough, they're no longer claiming peak HP on mowers and such.

Ian


----------



## duffontap (Jan 26, 2008)

That's what I hope to use my 3-wheeler for now and then. It's an old KLT my neighbor game me for free. It had been sitting outside for a couple years in the rain but I when I inquired about why he gave up on it, I was optimistic. Turns out there wasn't much wrong with it. Runs great now. It's 200 cc but geared very low. I think it should be able to pull light stuff fine.

Thanks for posting pics of your equipment! It's nice to know there's another logger out there working with my kind of budget!

Here's the 3-wheeler when I had just picked it up:





Here it is with 75$ worth of rattle cans on it:


----------



## stonykill (Jan 26, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Have you noticed that small engines are no longer rated in HP but in Ft-lbs of torque? I was shocked, but sure enough, they're no longer claiming peak HP on mowers and such.
> 
> Ian




hmmmn, nope I didn't. In the last year I bought 3- 6.5 hp 196cc honda clones for various projects. They were rated by hp and cc's, not torque.

As for new mowers, no idea. To get anything 1/2 way decent is way more money than I will spend. My 1982 powerking (free) is a better machine than an $8000 new machine, so I don't look at new machines. 

I'm still amazed at the ease that the old MTD pulled that log and all the others. :censored: amazing!


----------



## stonykill (Jan 26, 2008)

duffontap, thats cool. I'll have to get a pic of my Dingo/ Honda 250act hybrid. Easily does 40 to 50 mph, and in low range, I pull a york rake! It too was free. I get pics later or tomorrow of it. 

Free is the best, and usually the only price I'll pay!


----------



## dustytools (Jan 26, 2008)

Heres a pic of a little log trailer that I made from an old piece of guardrail, a piece of 4" cee-channel and some old lawnmower wheels. It pulls nicely behind my ATV and is easier than dragging the log especially up these hills around here. View attachment 63726


----------



## user 19670 (Jan 26, 2008)

*That would still be better in my book.*



Haywire Haywood said:


> Have you noticed that small engines are no longer rated in HP but in Ft-lbs of torque? I was shocked, but sure enough, they're no longer claiming peak HP on mowers and such.
> 
> Ian



In Canada they now rate small motors in metric displacement (cc). That don't tell me how far the blower will blow snow or how effective the mower is. Guess they gotta keep me in the dark.


----------



## TNMIKE (Jan 26, 2008)

*How big a log can that trailer handle*

interesting use of scrap material....


----------



## dustytools (Jan 26, 2008)

TNMIKE said:


> interesting use of scrap material....



The biggest log so far was a 20"X8' White Oak. It handled it with ease. I have a come-a-long for pulling it up onto the trailer.


----------



## dustytools (Jan 26, 2008)

Thats a good looking little tractor Stonykill! I would love to find one like it in that price range.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 27, 2008)

Gotta love free stuff.


----------



## TNMIKE (Jan 27, 2008)

*Log trailer*

What is the laying in the middle of the guard rail? (please excuse my poor vision) I was also wondering if a stop welded onto the guard rail wouldnt be a bad idea. (to keep the log from scooting forward. 

Do you hook your come along to the trailer channel or how are you doing that? That is a compact little trailer and pretty easy to build. Are you strapping the log onto the guard rail with nylon ??

Thanks Mike


----------



## dustytools (Jan 27, 2008)

TNMIKE said:


> What is the laying in the middle of the guard rail? (please excuse my poor vision) I was also wondering if a stop welded onto the guard rail wouldnt be a bad idea. (to keep the log from scooting forward.
> 
> Do you hook your come along to the trailer channel or how are you doing that? That is a compact little trailer and pretty easy to build. Are you strapping the log onto the guard rail with nylon ??
> 
> Thanks Mike



Those are some clamps and a piece of steel tubing that I use on my stationary sawmill,they are not for the trailer in any way. I do hook the come-a-long to the tongue end of the trailer channel. Once the log is on the trailer I use a nylon ratchet strap to secure the log to the trailer. I made the axle out of a piece of 2" angle iron with a piece of 1" steel pipe welded inside of it for the axle-rod to ride in.


----------



## TNMIKE (Jan 27, 2008)

*Dusty....Can I trouble you for some dimensions*

What is the main channel length, the place it sits on the axle(ie how much channel is behind the wheels), the length of the guard rail and the axle width? I think I have about everything to cobble one of these together


----------



## TNMIKE (Jan 27, 2008)

*Great job painting that 3 wheeler by the way*

I dont see how anyone could have done a better spray can job....nice Ihave seen a logging video...I think on you tube with a guy building a log house and using a three wheeler to skid..Ill try to find it and post it if I do


----------



## TNMIKE (Jan 27, 2008)

*I found it*

Here is a pretty neat You Tube video of a guy building a log cabin. He skids logs with a three wheeler...There is more than one part to this so if you are interested look at the others.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbHzt-HzQ1M


----------



## TNMIKE (Jan 27, 2008)

*I got confused there is only one part to the video*

Note the use of the van..shades of Woodshop


----------



## dustytools (Jan 27, 2008)

TNMIKE said:


> What is the main channel length, the place it sits on the axle(ie how much channel is behind the wheels), the length of the guard rail and the axle width? I think I have about everything to cobble one of these together



Mike the channel and guard rail are both 8" long. The axle is back 6'-4" from the tongue end of the rail. Total axle width is 2'-2" (inside of wheels). I offset the guardrail back 2' from the tongue end of the channel rail in order to create the tongue. All that I use to hook it to the ATV is a 1/2" (maybe 3/8) hitch pin. I also welded some braces up to the guardrail from the axle to add some support. Hope this helps. I have some extra guardrail somewhere if you are ever up this way and needing some.


----------



## TNMIKE (Jan 27, 2008)

*Thanks a lot Dusty*

I saw some new guardrail at the scrap yard about week ago. Ill check it out tomorrow. Thanks for the offer and the dimensions I just got a 4 wheeler and I want to get something together for it.


----------



## dustytools (Jan 27, 2008)

You're welcome Mike.


----------



## woodshop (Jan 27, 2008)

Cool vid... I like to see things in sequence like that from start to finish. I have a plan to produce a video one day of making a small piece of furniture, but it would start with me walking into the woods with my chainsaws and mills and dropping the tree that the wood would come from and stepping through the whole process, milling, sticker, rough lumber to S4S in shop... all the way to finished product. Then I would pop that on a DVD and give it to the customer when I sell them that piece. Talk about truth in advertising...

Speaking of felling trees, one thing about that Utube vid, some body should show that guy how to safely fell a tree. I cringed watching him do it in the vid... he may be a great carpenter/builder but he better have angels watching over him if he continues to fell trees like that.


----------



## computeruser (Jan 27, 2008)

Any more pictures of the tractor? 

How about some details on the tractor - model #, etc.? That is EXACTLY what I've been looking for for skidding small stuff, pulling lawncare equipment, and riding around on with my walk-behind leaf blower mounted to the 3-point. The Case/Ingersoll machines go for too much $$$, at least for my "needs."


----------



## stonykill (Jan 27, 2008)

computeruser said:


> Any more pictures of the tractor?
> 
> How about some details on the tractor - model #, etc.? That is EXACTLY what I've been looking for for skidding small stuff, pulling lawncare equipment, and riding around on with my walk-behind leaf blower mounted to the 3-point. The Case/Ingersoll machines go for too much $$$, at least for my "needs."




its an MTD model 990. This one is 1975. I think they made them untill the very early 80's. Produced under various names in typical MTD style. 16hp briggs, long stroke. The old low rpm model. I don't have a deck for it, nor do 
I want one, but the deck is shaft drive, off a pto under the engine. 

I had a Case 444 for years. This MTD is a better machine than the Case was. The Case had weak steering that always broke, was downright dangerous to drive downhill(can you say freewheel?), and wouldn't pull like this. The case was also powered by one of the only mistakes Kohler ever made. The K321. They have a rep of running hot, and seezing up (too thin a bore). Thats just what mine did. That tractor was WAY overrated. The good thing is tho, even as a heap of :censored: I still got $500 for it on ebay.

These MTD's are on ebay now and then. There was one recently in CT that sold for $80 ish. There is a restored one on there now and then for $400 that never sells. That was in michigan or Illinois I think, can't remember. 

If you find a model 990, I have the repair manual on my computer, I can forward it to you. 

If I left anything out, let me know:spam:


----------



## TNMIKE (Jan 27, 2008)

*I noticed his lack of tree felling ability*

He apparently didnt notch the tree and it pinched his saw...he had to run for it...wow


----------



## poleframer (Jan 28, 2008)

You all have seen my contraption, you really should check out the forum machinebuilders.net . Lots of uses for old lawn tractors. The forum started about homemade backhoes (caddiggers), cool homemade contraptions- mini dozers, etc.
Adding hydraulics to a machine opens a new world!


----------



## woodshop (Jan 28, 2008)

poleframer said:


> You all have seen my contraption, you really should check out the forum machinebuilders.net . Lots of uses for old lawn tractors. The forum started about homemade backhoes (caddiggers), cool homemade contraptions- mini dozers, etc.
> Adding hydraulics to a machine opens a new world!



Yes, interesting "contraption" you have there, but it looks like it works, and that's what counts. I did check out that machinebuilders.net forum. I'm afraid if I start digging around in there I'll only get frustrated as I don't have enough time for the irons I already have in the fire. If I was to design/build something though, that seems like a good resource, lots of guys that have already been there done that. Kinda like here when it comes to milling, or over in the chainsaw section if you're looking to rebuild your saw.


----------



## TNMIKE (Jan 28, 2008)

*machine builders*

Been on that forum for about 6months. My premises is starting to look like a scrap yard is the only down side


----------



## stonykill (Jan 28, 2008)

*thanks for the link*



poleframer said:


> You all have seen my contraption, you really should check out the forum machinebuilders.net . Lots of uses for old lawn tractors. The forum started about homemade backhoes (caddiggers), cool homemade contraptions- mini dozers, etc.
> Adding hydraulics to a machine opens a new world!



I briefly checked the site out and registered. I'll check it out more later. Looks like lots of good info there. I have 3 other tractors (all free) that either have hyd, or I have pumps to add. We already have a small front end loader, but a backhoe would save me the money of renting one when I need one. 

I like your contraption. Looks real handy.


----------



## skiman3911 (Jan 28, 2008)

http://groups.msn.com/bishopton/skiddingwoodwinter.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=70j ai sorti des gros billots 16 pied de long avec ce petit skidder home maid


----------



## TNMIKE (Jan 28, 2008)

*Nice arch skiman*

Have you got any more pcitures and maybe some dimensions? Im collecting various tralier and arch designs..gonna fab up some for the farm.


----------



## stonykill (Jan 28, 2008)

skiman3911 said:


> http://groups.msn.com/bishopton/skiddingwoodwinter.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=70j ai sorti des gros billots 16 pied de long avec ce petit skidder home maid



nice!


----------



## TNMIKE (Jan 29, 2008)

*Hey dusty*

Another question about your trailer. Are you running the mower wheels on a solid shaft or did you use bearings. The lawnmower tires I just pulled out of the junkyard had a 1/2 " hole with flats that keyed the axle to the wheel. I had planned on drilling the flats out and turning an axle out of cold rolled with a 1/2 ' shank and a threaded hole to hold it one. It wont be high speed but should turn true until it wears. (which should be a long time the way I will use it.) 

I paid 2 bucks for both tires and wheels.


----------



## dustytools (Jan 29, 2008)

TNMIKE said:


> Another question about your trailer. Are you running the mower wheels on a solid shaft or did you use bearings. The lawnmower tires I just pulled out of the junkyard had a 1/2 " hole with flats that keyed the axle to the wheel. I had planned on drilling the flats out and turning an axle out of cold rolled with a 1/2 ' shank and a threaded hole to hold it one. It wont be high speed but should turn true until it wears. (which should be a long time the way I will use it.)
> 
> I paid 2 bucks for both tires and wheels.



No bearings on mine. Solid shaft. I actually used a piece of allthread for a while until I found a solid piece to make the axle.


----------



## stonykill (Jan 29, 2008)

TNMIKE said:


> Another question about your trailer. Are you running the mower wheels on a solid shaft or did you use bearings. The lawnmower tires I just pulled out of the junkyard had a 1/2 " hole with flats that keyed the axle to the wheel. I had planned on drilling the flats out and turning an axle out of cold rolled with a 1/2 ' shank and a threaded hole to hold it one. It wont be high speed but should turn true until it wears. (which should be a long time the way I will use it.)
> 
> I paid 2 bucks for both tires and wheels.



leave the key slots in and drill a small hole to put in a grease fitting. The grooves from the keyslots will hold a little grease. I've done this before with free 10 inch rear wheels off of lawnmowers to make trailers. It works great!


----------



## skiman3911 (Jan 29, 2008)

yes the trailer have bearing lol...i both this trailer from another guy and im not a welder ... but this tink work great lol...i pull big log whit that whitout any problem lol ...the only think i will change is the axle where the chain go up need a check a the top to maintain the log up ....lol hop u guys understand me lol...   http://groups.msn.com/bishopton/skiddingwoodwinter.msnw?albumlist=2


----------



## TNMIKE (Jan 29, 2008)

*Trailer tires*

They arent really keyways..they are flats on the outboard side of the wheel. The axle had the same flats at the end and they messed inside and a bolt held the tire on. Ive got to drill them out to let a round rod turn over. I wasnt really clear about that.

What Im planning to do is turn and axle in the lathe with shoulder. The end of the axle will be drilled and tapped for the same bolt to hold the new axle onto the tire. Its not the best situation but its cheap and I think it will hold up. I wish the hole throught the wheel was at least one inch but its about 1/2 inch.


----------



## TNMIKE (Jan 29, 2008)

*Thanks skiman*

We understand you fine...chime in at anytime..nice log arch for sure


----------



## Rowan (Jan 29, 2008)

*Bad sketch of my arch*

Here goes.....(friend had our arch so I can't take a pic)

All framing = heavy 2" square tube.





A = 3.5 ft
B = 3 ft
C = stubs / spindle from a front wheel drive dodge van, use smaller diameter wide wheels if possible.
D = 4 ft.
E = chain around log, hooked to hook mounted center of rig ahead of log..... pull through chain, not on winch line. Lift with winch through pully at top of arch... 8" or so off the ground seems to work well for us. 

Boat winch works well for us. We have a 1 7/8 ball on it.


sorry chain and winch line were drawn in grey.... they don't show well on the post.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 29, 2008)

How do you get your pics to show in the post??? So far all I can do is add attachements....

Nevermind... I figured it out.


----------



## zopi (Jan 29, 2008)

Rowan said:


> How do you get your pics to show in the post??? So far all I can do is add attachements....



http://www.arboristsite.com/misc.php?do=bbcode

check out this page and click on


----------



## skiman3911 (Jan 29, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Here goes.....(friend had our arch so I can't take a pic)
> 
> All framing = heavy 2" square tube.
> 
> ...



i need something faster ...lol with my rig ....dont have to cranck lol


----------



## skiman3911 (Jan 29, 2008)

need a new house for the 21 of june ....notime to cranck ur rig lol 
its to long ....i just back up and grab chain and foward ....


----------



## Backwood (Feb 1, 2008)

Hopefully it is a picture with this.
Took a couple tries to figure out


----------



## EPA (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi All:
I have 3 ways to bring in the logs:
This is the Norwood skidding arch: works great on the smaller logs and I can zip up the road at 20 mph (if no one is looking) //






This is my favorite an old Public survice pole hauler modified ;
















And this if the going is rough and the logs are big ///


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Feb 1, 2008)

AND, if all else fails, just drag that damn thing home!! lol






Rob


----------



## skiman3911 (Feb 1, 2008)

and what u guys doing with those big log


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Feb 1, 2008)

I make 2x4's or 2x6's...lots and lots of them lol

Rob


----------



## zopi (Feb 1, 2008)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I make 2x4's or 2x6's...lots and lots of them lol
> 
> Rob



Bustin out da Lumbah! 

I restacked and moved every stick of lumber I have cut tonight...jeez it piles up phast...:jawdrop: but I'm smilin'....even though the sopping wet 13ft 1x8 weigh a ton...

see..it turns out my clever plan for stacking lumber sucked.:censored:


----------



## EPA (Feb 1, 2008)

I like the WIDE Pine boards as well as the dem. stuff. EPA
Sawing up the big logs






milling a 30”+ Pine 





nice 12”x 12” x 24’ beams




My new shop all from pine//


----------



## zopi (Feb 1, 2008)

Jeez...you are one busy termite...can i retire already? 

three years and 7 months. 

you could send those beams over here...since I'm gonna heist your 
sawshed plan anyway...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## EPA (Feb 1, 2008)

Zopi: The beams are a story themselves--I spent 6 hrs on the first from tree to stickers--about 5 hrs ea for the others--I was going to price them at $250.00 ea but called a local big mill (the only one making these) for his price//--He says " lets see 12" x12" x 24 ' long----$403.00 ea." needless to say my price went up a little // EPA


----------



## zopi (Feb 1, 2008)

1.39 a bd ft at his price..still pretty good from what I have heard...I would 
expect a premium on the size of the timber...atsa big baseball bat..

if I did the math right...

I've got a pine out here that i'm gonna get four 17 ft 2x10 out of..headers for the shed...


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice toys, EPA!

Welcome to AS. I've have looked at some of your post and pictures (and copied a few) on the other forum before. You really have it figured out.


----------



## Backwood (Feb 1, 2008)

I put a picture on before but took a couple tries to get it figured out.

This one is the log on top , the other pic ( a couple post back ) log is on ramps.


----------



## EPA (Feb 2, 2008)

Backwood: That is a nice trailor what is the winch EPA


----------



## Backwood (Feb 2, 2008)

9000 mile marker electric. The battery is mounted between frame and axles. The 100' of cable is why a winch that big. Its amazing just how short 100' is though.


----------



## olyman (Feb 2, 2008)

TNMIKE said:


> Been on that forum for about 6months. My premises is starting to look like a scrap yard is the only down side


now that right thar is funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 820wards (Feb 3, 2008)

Backwood said:


> I put a picture on before but took a couple tries to get it figured out.
> 
> This one is the log on top , the other pic ( a couple post back ) log is on ramps.



Backwood,

Nice trailer for bringing home the goods. I have three military axles with all the bearings and hubs I could build something like you've done. Thanks for posting the picture.

jerry-


----------

